# St Elmo's Fire



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

I want to buy some of this stuff and use it with our Christmas decorations.

What you do is procure a long piece of copper wire, which you coat with this St Elmo's Fire stuff,then you hang it up above the top of your abode.

Attach it, at the bottom end, to your trannie radio.

If you're lucky you will then perceive some interesting effects - not unlike the northern lights - coming from your wire (careful!).

Whatever you do, don't confuse it with lightning - that's an altogether different kettle of fish - ! 

(Smoke)


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

*“St Elmo's Fire” Portknockie March 2007.*

The phenomenon, “St Elmo's Fire” hit Portknockie March 2007.

Watching the TV, big flash and a bang and a burning smell, TV dead, telephone destroyed. Around the village, many electrical things went haywire, light bulbs failing, electrical sockets blowing out, including roof damage, a wood burning stove disintegrating and a big hole in the road.

The new wide screen digital TV was rolled out on it’s back smouldering. The fancy phones internals had melted

May it never happen again?

John.
(K)


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

_which you coat with this St Elmo's Fire stuff_

Is it available in a bottle?

Having had several unfortunate experiences with high voltage atmospheric electrical discharges I would think long and hard about such a project - and then forget it!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I saw it once on a BP tanker I was on.
It appeared on the main radio aerial, and all the pointy up bits on the ship. A very eerie phenomenon, intresting, though not something I wanted to see on a tanker.


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Macphail said:


> The phenomenon, “St Elmo's Fire” hit Portknockie March 2007.
> 
> Watching the TV, big flash and a bang and a burning smell, TV dead, telephone destroyed. Around the village, many electrical things went haywire, light bulbs failing, electrical sockets blowing out, including roof damage, a wood burning stove disintegrating and a big hole in the road.
> 
> ...


John
It sounds as if you got yourself caught up in that film "The Fog"(Jester) 

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

Macphail said:


> The phenomenon, “St Elmo's Fire” hit Portknockie March 2007.
> 
> Watching the TV, big flash and a bang and a burning smell, TV dead, telephone destroyed. Around the village, many electrical things went haywire, light bulbs failing, electrical sockets blowing out, including roof damage, a wood burning stove disintegrating and a big hole in the road.
> 
> ...


Ah John!

I reckon it might have been down to some of those curries you eat up there in haggis land....?

[=P]


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

*Just arrived in Portknockie.*



tedc said:


> Ah John!
> 
> I reckon it might have been down to some of those curries you eat up there in haggis land....?
> 
> [=P]


I can assure you it did happen, two weeks in our new home, watching John Higgings doing the buisness in the snooker, then '!!! Bang !!' . Dead TV , burning smell from the phones. To convince the lard heads I will have to find the newspaper reports or scan in the logged event.

John.


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

We Hd St Elmors Fire On Our Ship Down South Of Tasmania After Leaving Hobart A Good Storm Brewing And Heavy Rain With The Ariels And Rigging Glowing.One Of Those strange sights You May Only See Once In A Lifetime.


----------

